# Anna Paquin - Genervt von Paparazzi und zeigt den Stinkefinger !!!



## Mandalorianer (29 Mai 2013)

*Anna Paquin - Genervt von Paparazzi und zeigt den Stinkefinger !!!*



 


Anna Paquin (30) lässt es derzeit ziemlich ruhig angehen. Im vergangenen September wurde sie Mutter von Zwillingen - einem Mädchen und einem Jungen - und kümmert sich seither hauptsächlich um ihre beiden kleinen Schätze. Seit ihrem Auftritt bei den Oscars im Februar hat sie sich nicht bei offiziellen Events blicken lassen, sondern genießt derzeit erstmal ganz Ruhe ihr Mamasein ganz ohne Glamour.

Styling und Make-up spielen im Leben von Anna derzeit keine Rolle und so verzichtete sie jetzt auch bei einer Shoppingtour auf High Heels oder Kajalstift. Mit ihrem Baby vor der Brust wollte sie ungestört ein paar Besorgungen erledigen, doch einige Paparazzi machten ihr einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie verfolgten sie auf Schritt und Tritt, was der jungen Mutter so gar nicht passte.

Um ihr Kind zu beschützen und den Fotografen deutlich zu machen, was sie von ihnen hält, streckte sie ihnen verärgert den Mittelfinger entgegen. Keine sehr nette Geste, aber wenn es um ihre Kids geht, verstehen auch Hollywood-Mamas offenbar keinen Spaß. 



Quelle: Promiflash​


----------



## Punisher (29 Mai 2013)

yeah, zeigs uns


----------



## krawutz (30 Mai 2013)

Wollte dem Razzi nur mitteilen, dass sie nur ein Kind dabei hat.


----------



## Max100 (30 Mai 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Wollte dem Razzi nur mitteilen, dass sie nur ein Kind dabei hat.




Guter Spruch :thumbup:


----------



## comatron (30 Mai 2013)

Hilft zwar nix, ich versteh sie trotzdem.


----------

